# Israel Meet-Up?



## ManofTaste

We have discovered a couple of us knife nuts in Israel, and I wondered if there might be enough to get together for a late summer cook-out. Who's interested?

:thebbq:

Jonathan
Herzliya Pituach (and Tel Aviv)


----------



## Kingkor

I'm interested 
Nimrod Lavi 
From ramat ha sharon


----------



## tsuriru

It's possible...


----------



## tsuriru

Is this it? all of 3 people? or are there more Israeli members who are interested?


----------



## ManofTaste

I was wondering the same thing. There have been 180 views of this thread. Surely more than 3 of the viewers are based in Israel, no? :scratchhead:


----------



## erezj

ManofTaste said:


> I was wondering the same thing. There have been 180 views of this thread. Surely more than 3 of the viewers are based in Israel, no? :scratchhead:



Damn, there are Israeli's here...

Hopefully will be able to join...

Erez from Kfar Maas (next to Petach Tikva)


----------



## ManofTaste

OK, folks, tsuriru has a terrific offer -- that he will host the meetup at his home in Beersheba, which means we get to see his knife-making workshop. Would September 3 work well for most people, or should we delay until October?


----------



## Kingkor

If it'll be in the evening it will be amazing. Just say the date and I'm there.


----------



## tsuriru

shall we say around 20:00 PM or so?


----------



## Kingkor

Can we move it too some day not in the weekend? Even the 4th of September will be great?


----------



## tsuriru

I am much more comfortable doing this on the week end. For the sake of those of you that keep shabat - we suggested to do it after shabat is out - on Saturday evening. I apologize for any inconvenience this may cause anyone, but we are too busy during the week.


----------



## tsuriru

At this time, the meet is set for Sat. Oct 15th about 20:00 PM. Jonathan suggested a potluck, or everyone can chip in and I'll take care of the logistics and we can do a BBQ. Thoughts?


----------



## erezj

Sounds great, I hope I will be able to join


----------



## Kingkor

If it's this much in advance I'll a range it so I will be there&#128512; if you guys need any help with anything just pm me.


----------



## ManofTaste

So that's four of us. Anyone else among the many viewers of this thread???


----------



## Dan P.

ManofTaste said:


> So that's four of us. Anyone else among the many viewers of this thread???



Not me, sadly, though I lived in Herzlia Pituach when I was a little kid (early 80s). If there had been such get togethers then, and if I would have been allowed to go, I would have been there with you guys, in a time/space bending way, for sure!


----------



## tsuriru

Dan P. said:


> though I lived in Herzlia Pituach when I was a little kid (early 80s).



Do you ever return for visits?


----------



## Dan P.

I haven't been back since I left in 85 or 86.


----------



## tsuriru

It's changed a bit since the 80's. Thats for sure....;-)


----------



## Dan P.

tsuriru said:


> It's changed a bit since the 80's. Thats for sure....;-)



Oh, I'll bet, but it was a lovely place to be a kid.


----------



## tsuriru

Just a reminder: We are meeting in my place in Beer Sheva on the 15th of october (saturday evening) at 20:00. If you intend on coming, please contact me via PM and leave your name and cell number so I can contact you with specific information on how to get here.


----------



## ManofTaste

I am looking forward to seeing everyone a week from tomorrow!


----------



## tsuriru

I want to thank everyone for coming yesterday. It was a real pleasure having you. Some really amazing knives, stones, knife talk, and last - but certainly not least - amazing people. Hoping to have another get together like this in the future. Wishing everyone happy Sukkot


----------



## erezj

Tsil, it was all our pleasure, the hospitality, the knowledge, the amazing crowd, the food but mostly the overall enthusiasm was such a pleasure. 

Unfortunately, the older I get, the less people around me are able to get excited...every one is becoming so serious and busy...but at your place, you were able to gather a bunch of open minded and passionate people to share their enthusiasm.

Dont let me forget to talk about knives, man, loved your work! especially that knife with the k-tip you regularly use, what a tool!

looking forward to see you all again

Erez


----------



## Castalia

Photos? One of these days I will take another trip there with my family.


----------



## tsuriru

The only photos I have where sent to me privately by other members so I cant take credit for them (I was just too busy to snap any shots at all.....) - and for some reason I am unable at this time to upload any photos to this forum at all. Perhaps others will load some photos?


----------



## ManofTaste

Tsuriru: You and Inesse were wonderful hosts. What an amazing evening! It was great to see where you forge blades and to try out such a wide variety of knives. And what an incredible collection of stones! The crowd was a lot of fun, and the food (not to mention the drink) was delicious. 

Daiyenu ... who could ask for anything more? 

Except, maybe, when can we do it again? :woot:


----------



## tsuriru

ManofTaste said:


> Except, maybe, when can we do it again? :woot:



As soon as possible would be the first thought that comes to mind... We had so much fun we are thinking of turning this into an annual tradition. But certainly I hope we can get together way before next year.


----------



## erezj

count me in


----------

